# Def Quality issues



## v65rider (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello all, I need a little help with my 2014 Cruze diesel. I had the Def quality issue come up. I checked and added fresh fluid. I had it reset by itself in the past so I drove it until it restricted the mileage to 65 unfortunately the car had to be drive to get to work. it was taken to a dealer and was told that the issues was the Nox2 sensor. I couldn't afford to have the dealer replace the unit so I was able find one a replace it myself. Now the issue is that the car is transitioning to 4mph so that I can't drive it to get it to regen. Does anyone know of a way to manually reset the computer to recognize the sensor?
Would replacing the ECU with another one that is not restricted be an option?
Thank you for any assistance


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Look up Gretio.
It's an app for your phone that is basically a complete tech service tool and has what u need.

Run the def quality test.

Also lookup nox2 on this forum and you'll find a lot of info.


----------



## v65rider (Dec 2, 2019)

15cruzediesel said:


> Look up Gretio.
> It's an app for your phone that is basically a complete tech service tool and has what u need.
> 
> Run the def quality test.
> ...


Thank you very much for the information! 
Where do you get the scanner to plug into the car?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

v65rider said:


> Thank you very much for the information!
> Where do you get the scanner to plug into the car?











Amazon.com: OBDLink LX OBD2 Bluetooth Scanner for Android and Windows : Automotive


Buy OBDLink LX OBD2 Bluetooth Scanner for Android and Windows: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





This is the one I used but it wasn't 90 dollars 3 orn4 years ago. You might search other places. Ebay.

The app developer frequents this forum. Snipsey is is name.

Once you dig into it you'll get plenty of help from this forum.


----------



## v65rider (Dec 2, 2019)

15cruzediesel said:


> Amazon.com: OBDLink LX OBD2 Bluetooth Scanner for Android and Windows : Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy OBDLink LX OBD2 Bluetooth Scanner for Android and Windows: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Thank you much appreciated! I have blown my car budget getting and replacing the NOX2 so an expensive scanner isn't in the works right now.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You ‘may’ be able to use a cheaper elm327. But I strongly recommend against it.

You will have problems. Gretio pushes them too hard on UDS, and it already slows things down as much as possible. I changed the desync correction a few months ago which helps a lot….. But you can still get network timeout error.


Gretio has a 3 second critical window where messages must be sent. If it doesn’t happen you get the timeout error which 90% of the time means any Regen or service test in progress will terminate.

The fact I even have to worry about desync is stupid. Gretio is layers and layers of redundancies, optimization, and annoying gotchyas. All is required just to run a service tool off a phone.

Even the OBDLINKs have problems… But it’s not near as bad, and Gretio corrects it just fine.


----------



## v65rider (Dec 2, 2019)

Sounds like OBDLINKS are the way to go for sure. I will have to use it with my laptop since I don't have an android phone.
Now to continue the hunt for a good priced one.


----------

